# Loud Spike of Noise when unpausing or FF/REW my Directv(Genie)



## roboduck75 (Jan 10, 2016)

not sure where or what to do with system

Pioneer VSX-424-k receiver and my leftover JVC surround sound speakers with a Pioneer SW-8MK2 sub

when i first setup system everything worked the Blu-ray movies the PS3 and even the Directv, a few months ago everything worked except the directv and then yesterday the surround sound started working on the Directv feed with one exception when we FF/REW or unpause the feed i get a HIGH CHIRPING NOISE from the speakers and noticed that when paused PCM flashes across the receiver and when unpausing goes back to Dolby. so i assume it is something in the settings but have been trying to figure out what and at a loss.

Please Help


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

You might try what's called a "soft reset" on all of your equipment. That often clears up strange glitches. Unplug them all from wall power for at least 10 minutes. That's needed to make sure all of the power supply capacitors have fully drained so that the RAM in the devices have been fully cleared out.


----------

